# Knife Kanji Identification



## da_mich* (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello,

can anybody help me to identify this knife please? I can´t read this "art" kanjis 





Thanks for any help
Michael


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 24, 2020)

濃州孫六作 - made by Noushu Magoroku

From reddit user Serf99:
That knife is mass-produced cutlery from Satake Cutlery. 濃州(Nōshū) 孫六(Magoroku) is a brand that Satake makes, "Nōshū" is another name for the modern day Mino City in the Gifu province, and "Magoroku" also refers to a town known for making knifes for hundreds of years (where Satake is from). The "Nōshū Magoroku" brand has been around since 1947.​Its a well reviewed consumer knife given how affordable it is.​


----------



## da_mich* (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you very much for this great answer.


----------

